# QLD Jewfish or trag?



## Slam (Mar 8, 2010)

I was recently on a chartered fishing trip off the Gold Coast and we managed to catch a couple of fish I thought looked like Jewfish (sorry I wish I had a photo). The Deck hand called them trag, which I think is short for Teraglin and he said they were legal size and we kept them. They were about 55 to 60cm and he said the legal size is 38cm so in the bag they went. I thought they were Jewfish which have a legal size of 75cm. Can anybody let me know how to tell the diference? Just to add a final twist to this test what is a Mulloway? Thanks Yakkers, any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Here (NSW), jewies are mulloway, teraglin are trag. The tail of jewies is convex (rounded out), trag have a concave tail.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Almost certainly would have been Trag. A few were caught a month or so back on an "unnamed" charter I went on.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I'd live to see pix.
We've got one over here, too, called a corvina --korveenah.
There is always endless debate whether it's a juvie white sea bass or corvina.
Corvina have an orange-ish mouth and sometimes have fangs on the upper part of the mouth. White sea bass always have a small raised ridge like a zipper along the belly from anal fin to pec fins. Tails are similar for both. Corvina sometimes flat to convex.
Corvina mouth.








Corvina pic.

You can just make out the belly ridge of this white sea bass.

All pix are illustrative, and not my own.

I know trivial and moot, since neither fish above are in AUS water. I'd still like to see pix of a trag.


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

Doesn't show the inside of the mouth, but here's a Jewie: http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/28_14899.htm
And here's a Trag: http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/28_14902.htm


----------



## Slam (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the link HiRAEdd that has cleared it up for me, we must have got onto some large Trags then. Now I feel better about keeping them.


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Well, this is a jew, (mulloway)..note the tail,








Im sure Ive got a good pic of a trag somewhere showing the difference. I'll have a look


----------



## Slam (Mar 8, 2010)

Thats not just a Jew  Thats a kick arse jew!!!


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

stonecold said:


> Well, this is a jew, (mulloway)..note the tail,
> 
> Im sure Ive got a good pic of a trag somewhere showing the difference. I'll have a look


"I'll play your game, Trebec!"
This is a white sea bass.
And hey, lookie there, the belly zipper. This IS my photo and my fish. Heh.


----------



## stonecold (Nov 5, 2006)

Cmon zed...it doesnt count if your holding a fish and your only 4'1"...makes it look way bigger than it is........nah nice fish, looks close to a what we know as trag ...but a hell of a lot bigger ;-) ...the jew in my pick is 20.045kg....and 16kg short of the mark set by my offsider of 36.5kg...still looking for the trag pic


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

gooday bud.
it does get a bit confusing.

these 2 are jew with the 75 limit, they hang around bar entrances and estuaries and inshore beaches. they have a row of jewels down their side (hence the name) and a smaller mouth then a trag


















this is a trag which inhabit reefs in schools and have the smaller size. mainly caught at night










one thing with trag is they have a very membanous mouth and this usually tears as you pull them up. if you take the pressure off, the hooks often just flop out , so dont give them any slack

wish i could catch a monster like some of the previous pics  

cheers pete


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

stonecold said:


> Cmon zed...it doesnt count if your holding a fish and your only 4'1"...makes it look way bigger than it is........nah nice fish, looks close to a what we know as trag ...but a hell of a lot bigger ;-) ...the jew in my pick is 20.045kg....and 16kg short of the mark set by my offsider of 36.5kg...still looking for the trag pic


Yeah you caught me. I'm just a midge. But what I don't have in height I make up for in girth. ha.
Mine was 24.72kg and I could happily go the rest of my life not catching one larger. Although my friend just got one @ 30.39kg. Hmmmm. They're out there.


----------

